# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Home & Away > Spoilers >  VJ Patterson

## Perdita

Actor Matthew Little has been confirmed as Home and Away's new VJ Patterson.

It was recently announced that the role of Leah Patterson-Baker's son was being recast after previous actor Felix Dean finished filming.

Matthew Little as Ethan Smith in Neighbours
Â© Channel 5
Matt Little as Ethan in Neighbours

The news was confirmed by fellow Home and Away star Dan Ewing, who played Heath Braxton in the soap, and who is also Little's real-life brother-in-law.

Ewing tweeted the news today (August 31), writing that the character is "all grown up".

Secret is out! Proud to say @_MattLittle is the new " VJ " on #HomeAndAway !He's all grown up ... Full story in @TVWEEKmag

— ᴰᴬᴺ ᴱᵂᴵᴺᴳ (@_DanEwing) August 31, 2014


Ada Nicodemou, who plays Patterson-Baker, previously hinted at the new actor's identity, saying: "We've got a new bloke, Matt, who's started in the role. He is really lovely and eager. I think he's going to be really, really popular as well.

"VJ does leave the screens for a while and then he comes back definitely grown up! He's quite a big boy now, as physically they wanted him to grow up a bit and look a little bit older."

Little recently starred in Neighbours as the mysterious Ethan Smith. 

_He sure has grown up!!  From a teenager to a 21-year old_

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2014), tammyy2j (01-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Isnt VJ the same age as Jett, this new guy looks way older

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2014), lizann (11-10-2014), Perdita (01-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

That's just ridiculous!  What are the producers thinking?  :Wal2l:

----------


## tammyy2j

I liked the old VJ shame he couldn't continue in the role 

This guy could be a new love for Leah he looks that old  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2014), lizann (11-10-2014), Perdita (01-09-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## TaintedLove

He was in Neighbours recently as Paiges brother.
What a stupid signing. There was nothing wrong with the current VJ, he was ok. And now this new VJ looks the same age as his mother. How ridiculous.

----------

Dazzle (01-09-2014), lizann (01-09-2014), Perdita (01-09-2014), tammyy2j (01-09-2014)

----------


## TaintedLove

Double post

----------


## lizann

that is ridiculous casting

----------

kaz21 (02-09-2014), tammyy2j (02-09-2014)

----------


## nubiay

Too old, makes no sense!!!

----------

kaz21 (03-09-2014)

----------


## lellygurl

He definitely looks too old.  But the old VERSION left to concentrate on school,  I read.

----------

Dazzle (07-09-2014), kaz21 (07-09-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> He definitely looks too old.  But the old VERSION left to concentrate on school,  I read.


I hope that's true as I don't want him to have been fired.  That would have been cruel and totally unnecessary, especially as his replacement is a ridiculous piece of casting.

----------

lellygurl (08-09-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away newcomer Matt Little has confirmed that he has signed a two year contract with the show.

It was announced last month that Little will assume the role of Leah Patterson's son VJ after previous actor Felix Dean finished filming.

Speaking to Yahoo Entertainment, Little said: "I'm locked in for a couple of years which means I get to relax in to the character and the feeling is you can create something more with that time frame on the show."

Little also admitted that he was concerned about getting a role on Home and Away, having only recently appeared in Neighbours for a guest stint as Ethan Smith.

He said: "They said because the airing dates were four months apart that was a enough good distance to still get the part."

Speaking about the support he has received from brother-in-law Dan Ewing, he said:" When I got Neighbours, I spoke with him and in my first week on the set of Home And Away he skyped me (from the USA) and said `relax, just enjoy yourself and treat everyday as it comes'.

"I am very lucky to have him because he's been able to tell me what to look out for."

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away teen VJ Patterson will consider moving away from Summer Bay as his mother Leah remains in a coma.

VJ (Matt Little) has struggled to cope since receiving the devastating news about Leah and will continue to clash with Zac MacGuire in upcoming episodes.

With Leah still showing no signs that she will ever wake up, VJ continues to make Zac's life as difficult as possible after he is suspended from school. 

As Zac struggles to look after VJ while balancing his own grief at losing Leah, he starts to consider that letting VJ live with his grandmother in the city could be the best option. 

However, just after Zac tells VJ that he should move to the city, it looks as if there might be a change in Leah's condition.

Charlie Clausen, who plays Zac, told TV Week: "Zac's at his wit's end. They just can't get along. Zac is stuck in a situation where he is not the kid's father - he's his mother's boyfriend. So, who is Zac, really, to be telling VJ to do anything? 

"In Zac's mind, he is dealing with his own grief about the reality Leah is probably never going to come back to him.

"It seems like a valid option for him to cut his losses and keep walking and not turn back."

----------

Pantherboy (24-03-2015), TaintedLove (25-03-2015)

----------


## TaintedLove

Yes Please!!  Let the whiney brat leave. Then he can come back with Leah sporting a new head.
I don`t know what the producers were thinking hiring this VJ. There was absolutely nothing wrong with the younger VJ. And he was a better actor too.

----------

Dazzle (25-03-2015), Pantherboy (25-03-2015), Perdita (25-03-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Says on another forum that VJ gets Billie pregnant in an upcoming storyline    :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), lizann (21-03-2016), Pantherboy (20-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Says on another forum that VJ gets Billie pregnant in an upcoming storyline


Isn't he a bit old to be starting a family?  :Big Grin: 

I noticed he looked about 30 at Leah's wedding the other day.  I don't think I'll ever get used to the ludicrous age disparity and it constantly takes me out of the story.

----------

lizann (21-03-2016), Pantherboy (21-03-2016), Perdita (20-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> Isn't he a bit old to be starting a family? 
> 
> I noticed he looked about 30 at Leah's wedding the other day.  I don't think I'll ever get used to the ludicrous age disparity and it constantly takes me out of the story.


Same here ... I canÂ´t believe him being a teenager

----------

Dazzle (20-03-2016), Pantherboy (21-03-2016)

----------


## Pantherboy

This speculation has started with an Instagram photo going around of VJ & Billie walking along holding hands & she appears to have a baby bump (or is it just the camera angle etc?). I tried to copy the photo below, but unfortunately it didn't work

⚠️Spoiler⚠️. When do you think this is going to happen ?? �� #homeandaway @tessadejosselin @_mattlittle

Hopefully this link can be opened!

https://scontent-lax3-1.xx.fbcdn.net...51&oe=578FA645

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

It does look like her belly's swollen but that's an odd shape for a baby bump so I'm not convinced. It could just be the wind has caught her t-shirt.  Or perhaps middle aged VJ really is going to be a daddy after all!  :EEK!:

----------

Pantherboy (21-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

what age is vj and billie supposedly on the show?

 vj looks about 30 given the actor playing him

----------


## lizann

what age is vj and billie supposedly on the show?

 vj looks about 30 given the actor playing him

----------

lellygurl (21-03-2016)

----------


## lellygurl

> what age is vj and billie supposedly on the show?
> 
>  vj looks about 30 given the actor playing him


My Husband says this all the time!! LMAO

----------


## lellygurl

> what age is vj and billie supposedly on the show?
> 
>  vj looks about 30 given the actor playing him


My Husband says this all the time!! LMAO

----------


## Perdita

> what age is vj and billie supposedly on the show?
> 
>  vj looks about 30 given the actor playing him


Yes, he was one of the worst recasts I have ever seen, looks way older than the 23 years the actor is, 5 years older than Felix Dean who used to play VJ ...  I think VJ is meant to be 14 or 15 , not sure about Billie but Tessa de Josselin is 26

----------

Dazzle (21-03-2016), lizann (21-03-2016)

----------


## Dazzle

> Yes, he was one of the worst recasts I have ever seen, looks way older than the 23 years the actor is, 5 years older than Felix Dean who used to play VJ ...  I think VJ is meant to be 14 or 15 , not sure about Billie but Tessa de Josselin is 26


I'm pretty sure VJ is 16 now since he was 15 when he was recast.  He was born in 2001 but he's been aged up a year or two.  Billie must be at least 18 I would have thought.

----------

lizann (21-03-2016), Pantherboy (22-03-2016), Perdita (21-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, VJ Patterson looks likely to set tongues wagging when he eyes Billie Ashford as a potential love interest.

Billie laughs it off when VJ (Matt Little) makes his feelings clear with some flirty behaviour - but it's not long before someone else notices what's on his mind.

When VJ gets talked into teaching Skye Peters how to surf, he makes a mess of it as he doesn't actually have any experience of teaching people out in the water.

Billie spots that VJ is out of his depth and takes over the reins with Skye - with much better results.

VJ tries to impress BillieÂ©  Channel 5

VJ is head over heels for Billie
When Skye later sings Billie's praises to VJ, he's quick to agree with her positive assessment of Billie - but accidentally gives the game away over his true feelings in the process.

As Skye calls VJ out over his crush on Billie, he gets embarrassed and tries to deny it - but Skye playfully insists that he can't hide from the truth. Does VJ stand any chance with Billie?

Skye tries to push VJ and Billie  togetherÂ©  Channel 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 24 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (14-05-2016), Pantherboy (14-05-2016), Splashy (14-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, Leah Patterson-Baker reacts badly when she discovers that her teenage son VJ is dating Billie Ashford.

Leah (Ada Nicodemou) uncovers the romance when she spots VJ and Billie looking cosy on the beach - and it doesn't take long for her to start opposing the unlikely match.

Disapproving of the age gap, Leah encourages VJ (Matt Little) to find a more suitable girlfriend but is horrified when he reveals that they've already slept together.


Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Billie Ashford and VJ Patterson in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

When VJ confides in Billie (Tessa de Josselin) about the disagreement with his mum, she admits that she can understand why Leah would be worried about the six-year age difference.

Leah later changes tactics by approaching Billie and urging her to break it off, but when Billie stands her ground and assures her that she really likes VJ, will Leah have to back down on this one?

Leah Patterson-Baker tries to warn off Billie Ashford in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5

Leah Patterson-Baker tries to warn off Billie Ashford in Home and Away
Â©  Channel 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, July 6 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2016), Pantherboy (25-06-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's VJ Patterson fears that he's ruined his own wedding later this month, as he wakes up in hospital with some very awkward (and painful!) injuries.

VJ (Matt Little) is currently preparing to marry his older girlfriend Billie Ashford, but the big day is thrown into total jeopardy after his stag night takes a very unexpected turn.

Although VJ is adamant that he doesn't want a wild last night of freedom, he finds himself roped into one anyway when Ash, Mason and Matt all talk him into it.

Clearly getting into the spirit of things after all, VJ enjoys a few drinks too many and ends up foolishly climbing on top of a surf lifesaving buggy... as you do.

Even the boys can see that he's going too far with this one, but they're powerless to help as he ignores their pleas to get down and instead jumps right off the top. Ouch.

Mason Morgan and VJ Patterson at the hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
The next morning, VJ is horrified to wake up in hospital and find that both of his arms are in casts - forcing Mason (Orpheus Pledger) to reluctantly remind him about what happened the night before.

With VJ left in despair, the big question is how on earth he can marry Billie in this state... and explain himself to his family. Good luck figuring this one out, VJ!

Mason Morgan and VJ Patterson at the hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

VJ Patterson at the hospital in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5
Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, January 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (15-01-2017), Pantherboy (14-01-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's VJ Patterson will face the devastating prospect of losing baby Luc when Ash and Irene both apply for custody.

Australian fans know that VJ has been raising Luc as his own ever since his partner Billie Ashford passed away, but concerns will grow for the newborn's wellbeing when it becomes clear that the teenager is struggling.

Recent scenes over in Oz have even seen VJ lose his temper with Luc â sparking fears that he is simply not up to looking after her on a full-time basis.

Following another angry outburst from VJ, Luc's uncle Ash decided to apply for custody of his niece in a move that devastated the under-pressure teen.

Irene and Leah in Home and Away
And as Ash follows through with his plan in upcoming scenes, life looks set to get even more complicated for VJ when Irene decides to do the same.

After Leah meets with Morag for advice, she realises that VJ's chances of keeping Luc are slim when it becomes clear that the odds are all in Ash's favour.

But as Leah confides in Irene, she is unaware that her friend is also fearing she'll never see her granddaughter again if Ash is granted custody â and later makes a shock announcement of her own.

Viewers know that Irene is Luc's biological granddaughter after her unhinged son Mike raped Billie and left her pregnant, and she will decide to fight Ash and VJ for full time custody of the tot.

TV Week reports that Irene's announcement will leave Leah feeling desperately betrayed, and the two women are soon coming to blows... but who will get custody of Luc? And does this have the ability to divide Summer Bay forever?


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (04-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away's VJ Patterson starts to question his parenting skills next month as he struggles to take care of baby Luc in emotional scenes.

VJ (Matt Little) has vowed to keep his promise to his late wife Billie Ashford by giving her young daughter the upbringing she deserves, but he's quickly discovering that juggling fatherhood with his studies isn't easy.

To make matters even worse, VJ is stung when he notices just how effortlessly Irene Roberts seems to deal with Luc while performing her grandmotherly duties.

Hitting a particularly low point during a moment alone with the baby, VJ loses control and shakes Luc's cot when she won't stop crying, angrily yelling at her to "shut up".

VJ knows he can't keep this frightening incident to himself and later admits to his mum Leah that he lost his temper with Luc, adding that he's not coping well at all with his new responsibilities.

As Leah seems to be in denial about the situation, VJ also turns to Irene for support and she quickly comes up with a drastic solution, telling the Pattersons that she's willing to take on responsibility of Luc permanently.

With Leah furious over Irene's suggestion, could the old friends be heading for a huge fall-out?

Leah Patterson-Baker helps VJ with Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Leah Patterson-Baker helps VJ with Luc in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Monday, May 1 and Tuesday, May 2 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (22-04-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in the Bay, there's explosive scenes on the way when VJ Patterson finds out that his mum has been betrayed by Zac MacGuire.

Upcoming episodes see Zac (Charlie Clausen) confess his guilt to Leah by revealing how he slept with Sam, but she initially decides to keep her son in the dark as she doesn't want to upset him while he's still struggling with Billie's death and the baby Luc situation.

When Leah takes some time away from the Bay to clear her head, VJ (Matt Little) is oblivious to what's really going on until he finds an angry email on the computer at home.

The blunt message is Leah telling Zac to stop contacting her and leave her alone, and VJ is shocked when it also makes reference to his stepdad's cheating.


VJ Patterson makes a discovery in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

As VJ demands an explanation, he refuses to accept Zac's excuses and makes it clear that he'll never forgive him for what he's done. In response, Zac vows not to give up on his family, but is it too late for that?

Home and Away airs these scenes on Tuesday, May 16 and Wednesday, May 17 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (06-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Also ahead in Summer Bay, VJ makes a slightly less admirable move later that week when he leans in for a kiss with Olivia Fraser Richards.

Feeling down now that he doesn't have Luc in his life anymore, VJ drowns his sorrows by downing beers as he spends time with Olivia and Hunter.

Olivia (Raechelle Banno) proves to be a loyal mate when she tries to console VJ, but he has more than friendship on his mind when he tries to make a move on her.


VJ makes a move on Olivia in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


VJ makes a move on Olivia in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Olivia is quick to reprimand VJ over his unwanted advances and he quickly apologises, but Hunter decides this still isn't good enough and angrily confronts VJ at the beach.

The two boys end up in a struggle which is only broken up when Olivia intervenes, and she pins the blame firmly on Hunter for not keeping a lid on his temper. Will she give Hunter the cold shoulder over his angry behaviour?


Olivia is annoyed with Hunter in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Home and Away airs these scenes on Wednesday, June 7 and Thursday, June 8 at 1.15pm and 6pm.

Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (27-05-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Fans will know that VJ struggled to come to terms with losing custody of Luc, and went off the rails a few weeks ago.
However, scenes airing on Friday July 14 show he’s moving on with his life, as he wakes up in bed with a one night stand from Salt.

When they get talking, VJ tries to let her down easy – but she assures him there’s no need, it was fun.
The girl, known as Rebecca, runs into a bemused Alf on the balcony, calmly introducing herself before setting off.
An embarrassed VJ follows her out – and Alf drops by the diner to tell Leah about what VJ’s been up to.
VJ assures Leah it wasn’t anything serious, and then delivers her a shock – he’s decided to give up on custody of Luc.
Leah is worried – won’t VJ regret turning his back on Luc? What if it hurts her when she’s older, and realises VJ didn’t fight for her?

However, VJ says that Billie just wanted Luc to have a better life than she ever did – and she will get that with Ash and Kat.
Leah thinks Ash has manipulated VJ, and storms to the diner to have it out with Ash.
But Ash argues that VJ just wants to be a teenager again, and Alf has to break up the argument.

Marilyn and Alf listen to Leah vent, and suggest that VJ has been through a lot – he has his whole life ahead of him, so maybe she should listen to what he wants.
Leah finds VJ at Billie’s post and lets him know that she will stand by his decision.
Then she goes to visit Ash at the apartment, and says she’ll never forgive him for manipulating a teenage boy into giving up his child…


metro.co.uk

----------


## Perdita

Elsewhere in Summer Bay, VJ Patterson gets conned by newcomer Coco Astoni after she sets her sights on him.

VJ (Matt Little) is intrigued when Coco shows a romantic interest in him at the Diner, and he's certainly encouraged when matchmaker Raffy lies that the new arrival is a university student.

Oblivious to the fact that Coco is actually a 16-year-old schoolgirl, VJ falls for it hook, line and sinker as Raffy explains that she's been receiving private French tutoring from Coco.

VJ Patterson shows a romantic interest in Coco Astoni in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5


VJ Patterson shows a romantic interest in Coco Astoni in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Although Coco feels terrible about the deception and seriously considers coming clean, she doesn't get a chance to when John, Marilyn and Leah realise that she's lying to VJ about her age.

When Leah breaks the news to her shocked son, how will he feel about Coco's games?


Home and Away airs these scenes on Friday, August 25 at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

Pantherboy (12-08-2017), tammyy2j (16-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

i expect him and olivia to get together when hunter leaves

----------

TaintedLove (22-08-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

VJ is 18 but is still in school repeating? 

Is 16 really too young for him after Billie, does he prefer older now  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (17-08-2017)

----------


## lizann

daddy ben astoni commenting that VJ looks 25 and still in school LOL

----------

Pantherboy (01-09-2017)

----------


## kaz21

Home and Away aired VJ Patterson's final scenes today as the teenager fled Summer Bay with baby Luc.

VJ's final episode aired on Australian screens on Thursday November 23, bringing an end to Matt Little's three year stint on the show.

VJ was forced to step up and protect his daughter Luc in a bid to stop her biological father Mick Jennings from getting custody.

Viewers know that VJ's late partner Billie Ashford fell pregnant with Luc after being raped by Irene's unstable son, and so everyone was understandably horrified at the prospect of him having anything to do with the youngster.

Knowing they needed to take drastic action, Ash was initially planning to head abroad with his young niece â but changed his mind at the eleventh hour when he realised he was going to be a dad.

After Kat Chapman told Ash that he was the father of her unborn baby â and not Robbo â he had second thoughts about leaving the Bay, prompting VJ to step up instead.

Wanting to fulfil his final promise to Billie, VJ insisted that he was going to take Luc abroad â despite some initial hesitance from his mother Leah.

Distraught at the prospect of losing VJ, Leah desperately tried to persuade him to reconsider his decision, but he stood his ground and said an emotional farewell to his loved ones.

VJ's finals scenes saw him fly out of the Bay on a helicopter arranged by Alf Stewart, while Irene deliberately distracted Mick so he couldn't intervene.

Matt took over the role of Leah's son VJ in 2014, having previously appeared as Ethan in Neighbours.

----------

lizann (24-11-2017), Pantherboy (23-11-2017), Perdita (23-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

This photo montage tribute to the character VJ was posted on twitter by BTTB:


https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DPV_DkwW4AU6fAR.jpg:large

with the caption:

"So it was a fond farewell to Matt Little in this week's Oz Home and Away, also meaning an emotional goodbye to VJ Patterson, the show's longest-serving character to be seen from birth, over the course of 3595 episodes.

VJ's birth aired on 30th November 2001 - 16yrs ago next week!"

----------


## lizann

how would mick get custody, how was mick released

 is vj gone to family in greece or to matt and evie?

----------


## kaz21

Family in cyprus.

----------

lizann (24-11-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Home and Away aired VJ Patterson's final scenes today as the teenager fled Summer Bay with baby Luc.

VJ's final episode aired on Australian screens on Thursday November 23, bringing an end to Matt Little's three year stint on the show.

VJ was forced to step up and protect his daughter Luc in a bid to stop her biological father Mick Jennings from getting custody.

Viewers know that VJ's late partner Billie Ashford fell pregnant with Luc after being raped by Irene's unstable son, and so everyone was understandably horrified at the prospect of him having anything to do with the youngster.


Irene Roberts has some worrying news for VJ Patterson and Ash in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 5

Knowing they needed to take drastic action, Ash was initially planning to head abroad with his young niece â but changed his mind at the eleventh hour when he realised he was going to be a dad.

After Kat Chapman told Ash that he was the father of her unborn baby â and not Robbo â he had second thoughts about leaving the Bay, prompting VJ to step up instead.

Wanting to fulfil his final promise to Billie, VJ insisted that he was going to take Luc abroad â despite some initial hesitance from his mother Leah.

Distraught at the prospect of losing VJ, Leah desperately tried to persuade him to reconsider his decision, but he stood his ground and said an emotional farewell to his loved ones.


Leah, Alf and Ash say goodbye to VJ in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 7


VJ Patterson in Home and Away
Â©  CHANNEL 7

VJ's finals scenes saw him fly out of the Bay on a helicopter arranged by Alf Stewart, while Irene deliberately distracted Mick so he couldn't intervene.

Matt took over the role of Leah's son VJ in 2014, having previously appeared as Ethan in Neighbours.

Home and Away's UK audience will see VJ's final scenes early next year. The show airs at 1.15pm and 6pm on Channel 5.


Digital Spy

----------

hward (24-11-2017), Pantherboy (25-11-2017)

----------


## TaintedLove

I`m horrified to think that Mick has any rights to baby Luc for the horrific rape on Billie. Plus he kidnapped his own Mother. What sort of court would allow that animal to have any parental rights?
Without his meds Mick has proven to be so unstable. He can`t even look after himself.
Karma can`t come knocking fast enough for that dirtbag.
 :Angry:

----------

hward (24-11-2017), kaz21 (24-11-2017), lizann (24-11-2017), Pantherboy (25-11-2017), tayfanatic (24-11-2017)

----------


## Pantherboy

AUST PACE. SPOILER ALERT!


So it is farewell to the characters of VJ & Luc - off to be with Leah's family in Cyprus. 

Leah & VJ vowed to skype each other all the time etc, so it will be interesting to see if they actually reference this in the show from time to time, or we will just get a couple of initial mentions of Leah saying something like "I just spoke to VJ & they have settled in well/they are doing fine", & then before we know it they will be forgotten.

So for all this storyline to take place, they had Mick prove that he was Luc's biological father, by deviously obtaining her DNA, so that he could have some (at best,tenuous) grounds to apply for custody. Everyone, quite rightly, believed that Mick still surely wouldn't get custody based on his record & everything that he had done etc etc etc. When the lawyer Irene arranged for them said she thought they had a good case & that Mick only had a small chance, everything seemed like it might be ok. But all that changed when Mick dobbed Ash in to the police for kidnapping him, gagging him, dropping him in the bush & saying this is where he was going to bury him if he didn't leave town. Even though they could argue this was Mick's word against Ash's, the lawyer stated that this would definitely hurt their case & that it would be now only 50-50 who would win. With what has happened with the authorities/legal/judicial system in the past, this was enough doubt for Ash (& Tori) to decide to take Luc away to NZ to keep her safe. Plans had to change again at the last minute when Ash found out Kat was pregnant with his baby & decided he couldn't leave town. So, VJ hurriedly stepped up to the plate & off to Cyprus he goes with Luc (as Luc's current legal guardian, Ash gives VJ a letter giving his permission for VJ to take Luc out of the country).  Alf arranged for the seaplane to take them quickly to the airport, so there wouldn't be enough time for Mick to get an injunction in place to stop Luc leaving - which he was going to do when he earlier twigged that Ash might be going to take her.

We haven't seen Mick's reaction to them leaving yet, but I think the spoilers say he (finally) agrees to take the mining job in WA, so thankfully/hopefully it would seem he admits defeat & will move on for good! Will this mean the case against Ash for his kidnapping will also be dropped? - it would seem so.?

The show was never going to have Mick end up with custody of Luc - imagine the outcry if that had happened! They created enough doubt with the DNA test & then Ash kidnapping Mick etc to give us the thought (illusion?), however unlikely, that it may actually occur. Of course we will never know now what would have transpired, as with VJ taking off with Luc they didn't put the legal system to the test!

----------


## lellygurl

I'm SO glad they didn't kill him off. At least it gives them both a way to come back in the future being older, etc. _That would be cool!_

----------

Pantherboy (02-12-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> I'm SO glad they didn't kill him off. At least it gives them both a way to come back in the future being older, etc. _That would be cool!_


Even older looking than the last re-cast?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

kaz21 (02-12-2017), lellygurl (11-12-2017), lizann (03-12-2017), Pantherboy (02-12-2017)

----------

